# Welcome to St. Louis



## MikeBcos (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm learning Camera Raw and the black and white conversion feature of Photoshop, C&C would be welcome.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 8, 2008)

That St Louis Arch is quite something else, I think. Such a landmark!
You've found yourself a point from where to take the photo which includes so much more, beside the famous Arch, and I find it refreshing.

As to your black&white technique ... I can't really say much. 
What strikes me most here (again) is how strongly I feel about vignetting - I myself simply do not like it, but that's very much a personal preference and therefore can well be disregarded. 

And I find myself wondering and wondering more if this photo is totally sharp?


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you, you're right about the sharpness, the photo was taken on a hazy day, I had to do quite a bit of post-processing to get it as sharp as is it. The vignetting is more ignorance of what I was doing rather than anything else, I don't like it much either and I'll be honest, I don't know what I did to get it!

But, I'm learning, I've never shot B&W with anything but film before, I think I'm going to like digital B&W but I have a lot of learning to do.


----------

